# Navarre Fishing Rodeo



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Might be interesting to learn more.

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/local/navarre-eyes-its-own-fishing-rodeo-1.110182


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f43/navarre-fishing-rodeo-144877/?highlight=Navarre


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Yeah I would like to know how the county commission voted on funding today?


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I like how they say to highlight the area's fishing opportunities yet there's only 5 categories of fish being on them (bonita and bluefish amongst them). Maybe it should be a "highlight of catch and release snapper tournament and other fish that no seasons have been decided on".


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Not a really good mix of species black snapper, blue fish, bonito, dolphin and cobia??? In June hmmm this will be interesting.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Where are yall getting the five fish thing from? Im pretty sure there are about 20 different fish that can be weighed in. Plus it would be June 1 and 2 which is when Snapper Season opens.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

k-p said:


> I like how they say to highlight the area's fishing opportunities yet there's only 5 categories of fish being on them (bonita and bluefish amongst them). Maybe it should be a "highlight of catch and release snapper tournament and other fish that no seasons have been decided on".


Gotta love positivity........


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Click the link for nwfl news then the county's proposal in the middle it gives the selected species. I may be wrong but that's what it says.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Here are the attached pages.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Guys...

I am part of the comittee for the tournament and it will have 20 species available. As with any reported coverage only the half the facts are present.

Tyler Manning, Laurie Gallup and myself approached the Navarre Council for funds to hold this tourney, It is a not for profit tournament with some great prizes set up.

We will be releasing information as we go along. Our goal is to start building the Navarre Beach and Navarre area and try to bring more tourism to the area. This is hopefully a "Gateway" tournament and if we can prove it can and will work in Navarre we have clearance for a ton of new events in the area. We will be seeking local businesses to partner with in the near future and hope everyone will support us and help us make it work!

If anyone has any questions or ideas to help make this work better we are all ears so please feel free to give me a call!!

Thanks I hope to see some of you there in June!!!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Flatspro said:


> Click the link for nwfl news then the county's proposal in the middle it gives the selected species. I may be wrong but that's what it says.


 You're missing the 3rd and final page to the proposal with the remainder of the species!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Brad King said:


> You're missing the 3rd and final page to the proposal with the remainder of the species!


Ok Brad thanks! That would have been a weird tournament!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

It was just misleading because it was 2 pages in the proposal published in the nwfl news. When you do get a complete species list please post.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Will do.. I have a complete list somewhere around here. I will locate it and post it later this evening. It's your normal mix of inshore/offshore fish with a few mullet, croaker types in as well. 

Fish can be caught by any means (boat, kayak, pier, dock, wading) and can be brought to the scales by vehicle to save the long run from the Pass to Navarre. We should have everything set up soon. Website is being built now!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks for all you're doing Brad!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok, thanks for letting us know on the missing page. I like the 2 day tournament plan also.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Yeah thanks alot for all you guys are doing. Us Navarrians need this!

Let us know how the County Commission votes on the funding please.


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Navarre*

Nothing wrong with a tournament, I vote we leave Navarre the way it is. You guys want a Destin or Pensacola...move there.


----------



## sandphlea (Feb 21, 2009)

HAG 90 10 said:


> Nothing wrong with a tournament, I vote we leave Navarre the way it is. You guys want a Destin or Pensacola...move there.


 
Thumbs up Hag!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## corn trout (Feb 3, 2008)

Nobody said they were building condos. It's just a fishing tournament. Sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I know right god forbid we have some fun in Navarre!


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Have fun*

Like I said earlier, nothing wrong with having these events. My comment wasn't against a fishing tournament, but more toward this:

"Our goal is to start building the Navarre Beach and Navarre area and try to bring more tourism to the area."

I believe Navarre is a special place and should remain that way. Too many try to exploit it for their own purposes. But that's just my opinion. Doens't mean much.


----------

